# Panting



## Kel

Chloe is my first dog and I really didn't pay much attention to dogs before so this may be a stupid question  How much panting is too much?

Chloe really hasn't panted much until the last few weeks and I am not sure if I should be worried. She seems to be doing quite a bit of it! 

It's not THAT hot here. It's not just when she has recently been exerting herself. Sometimes there seems to be no reason (or not much) for it.

Of course I am off to google this but I thought I would ask here too


----------



## kendal

you got her when it was snowing right ? and the snow is all gone now? and her coat is long ? it could be she is just reagusting the the tempritur change. 


Gypsy pants alot. 

some dogs pant when exited, its a stress release. 

as long as she is fine in herself i wouldnt worry she will be fine. if she is drinking more than normaly you may want to keep an eye on her. but i dont think its anything.


----------



## Enneirda.

Sounds like she's just hot. Time for a trim down maybe? 

Also, just wanted to add onto Kendals post that panting can also be a sign of pain. But if Cloe is acting fine and her gait is smooth, I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## Georgiapeach

Is she overweight? Rosie came to us from my MIL extremely overweight, and she constantly panted. Now that she's lost around 8 pounds (5 more to go), she only pants at appropriate times - after running around, when it's warm outside, etc.

I live in the deep south, so I keep Rosie's coat much shorter than most of the other dogs I see on this forum - around an inch all over. It may not be the most attractive cut, but she's more comfortable like this, especially while she's carrying the excess weight.


----------



## Kel

Chloe has spent most of her life with snow on the ground, yes, and thank God it is gone FINALLY  I don't think her fur is that long, maybe 2 and a half inches? But it is about time for a grooming and hopefully going shorter will help. I guess she could be adjusting to the warmer temperatures like you said, Kendal. I am not sure if she is drinking more than she used to because she used to eat quite a bit of snow. She definately lets us know when she NEEDS more water in her bowl, which she never used to do.

I don't know how much she actually weighs but she doesn't look overweight.

I don't think she is in pain from an injury, etc. I guess I was more thinking that maybe something is wrong with her heart and this is causing her to be out of breath. Hopefully I am just being paranoid!

All I know is that the first time I saw her pant, I was shocked and now it is a regular occurrence.


----------



## lady amanda

It has to be a weather thing...Lady is panting now more than she used to too....and she is ever so slightly younger than Chloe....they are adjusting to our Canadian extremes I gather.


----------



## lady amanda

Lady has almost always let me know when she was out of water tho...lol she starts clanging her dishes together...it sure gets her point across fast


----------



## Kel

lady amanda said:


> It has to be a weather thing...Lady is panting now more than she used to too....and she is ever so slightly younger than Chloe....they are adjusting to our Canadian extremes I gather.


That makes me feel better, thanks! Though what is she going to do when (if?) we get really hot weather here, yikes. I do notice that during the day she is more likely to sleep on the floor now. I wonder if it is because it is cooler there.


----------



## lady amanda

Lady has been chosing the floor too to lay flat when she has had a bit of a run, I think it is to get cooler....not that it has been HOT yet...we are expected to get to feels like 30 temps this week...lol it's only getting to 18 today...the poor pup...I am sure it is just an adjustment time...they will chill out, it's like us how it is so cold at the begining of winter but our bodies aclimatize to it somewhat. I give Lady ice cubes as treats...she loves it, maybe give one to chloe.


----------



## Kel

Oh, the ice cube is a great idea. We used to do that a lot when she was teething ...either that or snow or ice from outside. Thanks for reminding me!

It isn't that hot here yet either, supposed to be 16C today. I have been wondering if I should bring water along somehow on Chloe's walks, now that there is no snow to eat.


----------



## lady amanda

WE haven't brought any water on Lady's walks but she does go right for it when we get back.


----------

